# Paph. haynaldianum "dark"



## UweM (Oct 20, 2009)

This plant was offered as haynaldianum "dark" presumable from the island of Minanao:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2009)

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 20, 2009)

The staminode says without any doubt P. haynaldianum. But shape and colouration of the rest of the bloom remind me more of P. lowii than of haynaldianum - strange, at least in my eyes.
I like it - nevertheless.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2009)

NIce, thanx for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2009)

GuRu said:


> The staminode says without any doubt P. haynaldianum. But shape and colouration of the rest of the bloom remind me more of P. lowii than of haynaldianum - strange, at least in my eyes.
> I like it - nevertheless.
> 
> Best regards from Germany, rudolf



indeed, and no spottings on the dorsal!? but very cool flowers!!! Jean


----------



## toddybear (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2009)

GuRu said:


> The staminode says without any doubt P. haynaldianum. But shape and colouration of the rest of the bloom remind me more of P. lowii than of haynaldianum - strange, at least in my eyes.
> I like it - nevertheless.Best regards from Germany, rudolf


A rare new variety - haynaldianum var. lowii !


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a very attractive flower. I would enjoy having blooms like that in my collection, nice growing and nice photos. 

The dorsal says to me Paph lowii, the petals say haynaldianum, in many ways this flower looks like Paph Tony Semple (haynaldianum x lowii). I would check with your supplier. Unless he can show you a well documented provenance, that goes back to its source in the wild, I would doubt that this is really a species. My guess it is a hybrid, that either accidentally or possibly deliberately has been mis-identified as a species. It is possible the hoax was perpetrated by the source who supplied your supplier, so it may be that your supplier really believes this is haynaldianum. 

Mix ups happen all the time with orchids. Lost tags, tags pulled out of pots by persons wanting to read the tags, then sticking the tag back in the wrong pot. (I have had more than one visitor do this to me),people not remembering correctly what their source told them about a plant's origin. A vendor, wanting to make the sale exaggerating or being less then clear about the origin of a plant. The end result is that it is sometimes well meaning people sell a plant with an incorrect name. 

Perhaps Olaf Gruss would weigh in as to his thoughts about the identity of this orchid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2009)

It's luscious. But it does look like Toni Semple.


----------



## John M (Oct 20, 2009)

The colour is spectacular! But, the lack of spotting in the dorsal is very suspicious. This is definitely a job for a taxonomist to figure out.


----------



## UweM (Oct 21, 2009)

Commodity also our reaction, a mixture out lowii and haynaldianum…

The Staminodium of the hybrids Paph. Tony Semple however always shows toward lowii 
However emerged this color variant of haynaldianum already several times with imported goods of the Philippines. 

Also a demand with a connoisseur of Paphiopedilum on the Philippines came to the result: normal scattering range of haynaldianum 

here a further descriptive color variant:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks UweM!


----------



## callosum (Oct 21, 2009)

nice and newly var.:rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 21, 2009)

That is right. Nice one to have. Notice the first photo of the article is taken by me.


Ramon


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 22, 2009)

My apologies, I learn new things every day. THank you for posting the article. Paph haynaldianum var. laurae seems a reasonable name for your plant. Very nice.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 22, 2009)

Impressive blooming! One of the nicest i've seen.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

I've often thought that haynaldianum and richardianum are just varieties of the very widespread lowii concept. Lowii shows a lot of variation all by itself, so where do you draw the line. This may be a missing link in the continuum of a lowii-haynaldianum progression.

Awesome flower:clap::clap: Grow it huge!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 24, 2009)

Paph. haynaldianum is a species by itself. It has an egg shaped staminode as compared to the flordelis staminode of Paph lowii. See pictures from Gore Orchid conservatory by Matthew, and me.


Ramon

Paph haynaldianum





Paph. lowii


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice PICs Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2009)

Don't forget that haynaldianum can bloom very dark under cooler temps....


----------



## Bobc (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice. good photos


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 24, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice PICs Ramon



The Paph. lowii is mine Thanks, and the Paph. haynaldianum is by Matthew Gore.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 25, 2009)

cool comparison shots!!! Thanks Ramon!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll re-phase my post Ramon, "Nice postings Ramon!"


----------



## callosum (Oct 25, 2009)

*noted staminode*

cleare staminode illustrated:rollhappy:


----------

